# Do you want to play?



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

Kona- 8 months watching the AKC Dog Show


----------



## killmodell (Nov 10, 2014)

We have definitely noticed how Ginger will watch some TV in the evenings. I think she likes the audio better but she most definitely watches !! That usually means bedtime is right around the corner...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's so Vizsla. I have never seen dogs watch TV the way they do.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We were watching Falko (one of Scout's famous relatives) on the Seth Meyer's show the other day. She was distracted so I pointed him out to her and she went right on point and watched him for the rest of the segment. 

Birds, wolves, dogs, and scary monsters always get her attention too.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico is not very good at watching tv -- hockey especially doesn't seem to interest him at all...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kuiO7yNmwpM

Rope toys, however....! Cute shot of Kona


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rbka said:


> Nico is not very good at watching tv -- hockey especially doesn't seem to interest him at all...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kuiO7yNmwpM
> 
> Rope toys, however....! Cute shot of Kona


Got Dizzy just watching that Rbka!!!!

No wonder you were on the 'Red'! 

Hobbsy


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash watches TV all the time and anything with an animal will catch his attention. However - he does not like those Denta bones commercials where the dogs have human teeth - whenever one of those come on he will bark at the TV until it's done.


----------

